# Multiple Instances of CLI.exe



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

*Task Manager and Multiple Instances of Programs*

Is this normal?

Oh, I should explain a bit first...
This attached image is a screenshot of my computer, and the Task Manager on the Processes Tab.

I've noticed several of the same application/etc running in this list. (Just to let you know, there were three of the CLI.exe prior to the screenshot... (I thought it wasn't right, so I closed the two that were smaller... bad idea?)

Anyway, just asking if this is normal or not... and whether I need to uninstall something that may be related to something in the list.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

lol @ Ed

Anyway, CLI is part of the ATI drivers. That tells me you're using an older set, as I believe it's been renamed to CCC.exe. No big deal, new drivers likely won't help a 9800 anyway.

With svchost, it is normal to have multiple instances.

As a side note, I think you could probably trim some start-up items using msconfig, and services.msc.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 22, 2007)

It does'nt look normal to me.....should'nt there be like 4 or 5 instances of CLI.running at once.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 22, 2007)

Please, try to remember to use thread titles that accurately describe the thread topic.

-Thanks


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Please, try to remember to use thread titles that accurately describe the thread topic.
> 
> -Thanks



It wasn't just multiple instances of CLI.exe, there were more things... I was asking about the status of my Task Manager's List of Processes.

And sorry, I... guess I gotta work on naming threads...


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> lol @ Ed
> 
> Anyway, CLI is part of the ATI drivers. That tells me you're using an older set, as I believe it's been renamed to CCC.exe. No big deal, new drivers likely won't help a 9800 anyway.
> 
> ...



I've been using the 7.2 drivers I think... could install like the 7.8 if I wanted to, but... yeah.

And I've also been using windows defender's software explorer to clear up a couple of the startup programs.



GREASEMONKEY said:


> It does'nt look normal to me.....should'nt there be like 4 or 5 instances of CLI.running at once.



Srsly?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 22, 2007)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> I've been using the 7.2 drivers I think... could install like the 7.8 if I wanted to, but... yeah.
> 
> And I've also been using windows defender's software explorer to clear up a couple of the startup programs.
> 
> ...



No,not Srsly.I was pokin fun at Ati's software,Sry for the confusion Bud


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> No,not Srsly.I was pokin fun at Ati's software,Sry for the confusion Bud



Didn't think so...
Wasn't confuzzled anyway...

Didn't even think that 3 of CLI.exe was normal...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2007)

its normal for there to be several. but you should update your drivers, the latest ones have CCC.exe and MOM.exe, but the drivers are a bit leaner/faster starting than they used to be.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 22, 2007)

Fourty-three processes..yikes, and I thought twenty-two in Vista was bad...


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Mussels said:


> its normal for there to be several. but you should update your drivers, the latest ones have CCC.exe and MOM.exe, but the drivers are a bit leaner/faster starting than they used to be.



Would the 7.8 drivers do fine on a Radeon 9800Pro?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Would the 7.8 drivers do fine on a Radeon 9800Pro?


Don't really know, but I can tell you how to save some resources. Load whatever ATI drivers you want, but install the driver only, then use a little program called ATI Tray Tools. It takes the place of the Catalyst Control Center. It runs in the task bar, and can change the same options as the CCC.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=733


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 22, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Don't really know, but I can tell you how to save some resources. Load whatever ATI drivers you want, but install the driver only, then use a little program called ATI Tray Tools. It takes the place of the Catalyst Control Center. It runs in the task bar, and can change the same options as the CCC.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=733



Nice, I'll check this out.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2007)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Nice, I'll check this out.


Great little program. I just wish Ray would update it to work with the 2900.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 23, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Great little program. I just wish Ray would update it to work with the 2900.



It is nice... I'll stick with this... Pity everything doesn't work with everything...


Although... I have noticed there are two of ati2evxx.exe running...


----------



## Wile E (Oct 23, 2007)

Miscelaneous Gamer said:


> Although... I have noticed there are two of ati2evxx.exe running...


That's normal. If you try to kill one, the other will die as well. It controls the switch into 3d mode for cards that have it. You can likely just get rid of it. Go to services.msc, and disable the *ATI Hotkey Poller* service.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Oct 24, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's normal. If you try to kill one, the other will die as well. It controls the switch into 3d mode for cards that have it. You can likely just get rid of it. Go to services.msc, and disable the *ATI Hotkey Poller* service.



Meh, unless it's really altering performance, I think I'll keep it/them.


----------

